# we escaped the sharks so were safe right....not



## Mvskokee (Jun 8, 2008)

check out this article
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080608/ap_on_re_as/indonesia_divers">http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080608/ap_ ... sia_divers</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 8, 2008)

kinda sucks they had to throw rocks at em but id do it if they were after me too


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, haven't heard a story like that in a while. Nice post!
Also, I didn't realize that there were so few Komodos around....

Can Someone verify this info?


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 9, 2008)

Go to the conservation section here:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komodo_dragon">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komodo_dragon</a><!-- m -->

I have never found wikipedia to be wrong.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> Go to the conservation section here:
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komodo_dragon">http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komodo_dragon</a><!-- m -->
> 
> I have never found wikipedia to be wrong.




LMFAO Was that supposed to be a joke XD


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 9, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Azaleah said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the conservation section here:
> ...



Uhm... no


----------



## Mike (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 11, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > Azaleah said:
> ...




Are you aware of the fact that ANYONE can modify a wikipedia page?

I've often come across pages that had random sentences talking about the wonders of fecal matter throughout the documents.

The admins do their best, but think about it....if ANYONE can submit information on a wikipedia page, then maybe sometimes the info may be incorrect?

I've modified posts with incorrect info before.

Oh, and I'm not dissing wikipedia...I use the website all the time....I was just stating that it isn't always correct.


----------

